# Sheepies?



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Anyone catching good eating size Sheepshead lately?

Am I looking too early/late. Not sure of the best sheepshead catching time.

I'm going to give Ft Pickens a shot this weekend.

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

It's early for the run to start But with every fish a few here and there. I have seen two caught on the NAS sea wall Monday. You can see a few in the sea plane rocks from the wall.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I was just wondering about this as well.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Saw quite a few at Bob Sikes yesterday.There was a black guy out there cappin them with a bow and arrow.That was on the beach side of sikes.


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

In your opinion when do these guys start to run?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Usually when the cops show up.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Couple weeks ago caught a few on some fiddler crabs. But that run is a few months away yet. However, their slowly starting to show up and I'd say fiddlers will most likely start showing up in the bait stores and if not you'll have to catch them on your own.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

So where can these fiddlers be found?


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

They have been at sykes for about a month now when I have been fishing on the gulf breeze side. I only had 3 in my box this weekend, but I missed or lost several due to the tiny hook that I use or the concrete and barnacles. My brother had a few also. Fiddlers or shrimp will work. I prefer the tiny shrimp whole or pieces of fresh dead. It will continue to get better from now until late February at Bob Sykes then they make their way out to the gulf to spawn and March is good at Ft. Pickens.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

They're thick out at NAS right now if you know where to fish....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They will get better as it gets colder. That guy with the bow has been doing that for many years..

My last time at Bob Sikes I caught 35.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Fiddlers can be found on the shoreline and especially if their ate weeds, look for little homes in the sand. Various places in the bay and you got to look for them.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Caught this bad boy surf fishing for pompanos! It weight 7.2 lbs on a official scale!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

He's a brute! Bet it put up a good fight too! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I got the jail house blues, eww ewwww eeeewwww


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

We caught a mess of them from the kayaks last Tuesday fishing the pilings around Bob Sykes. Also caught a nice redfish. GBB&T have fiddlers. Redfish was caught on fresh dead skrimp.


----------

